

Innovative New Online Business Models - ashishbharthi
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/marketing/article/the-5-most-innovative-new-online-business-models-in-2010-rohit-bhargava#

======
tocomment
How does Blippy work with credit cards? How does it know the products you buy
from your credit card statement?

